# Just got a 1:1 tjet AMX with rare black stripes...



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

1969 AMX Go Pac driver......


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Far out Bob! Very cool. May I ask what the value of those are nowadays? My family had a lot of old Ramblers growing up and I owned a Gremlin for a few years.

Tom


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*a sleeper muscle car*

390V8 4BBL 4spd Hurst stick, posi rear, check NADA for values or look at Ebay or Hemmings for current asking or selling prices................and dammit, NO BACK SEAT............


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on the AMX, very cool. AMXs don't come with a back seat. You need to get a Javelin if you need a back seat. Seems like I saw somewhere that a back seat from a Gremlin can be made to fit.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Very, very nice---Lots of torque in that motor...

Does anyone make Redline tires still?...

John
.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Just kidding on the back seat. It is a sports car you know. Redlines are available and I have the original magnum rims. Bob


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

mr_aurora said:


> ...Redlines are available and I have the original magnum rims. Bob...


.
Oh, that's good to hear about the tires, Bob...

Chromies or painted w*/*beauty rings?...

John
.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Very cool car!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Super cool! I had a 68 back in the 80's. Loved how it pinned you to the seat when you dropped the clutch. Have a blast and enjoy the ride!

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boy Bob. A photographer ur not!!!

Give us some better pics please!?!?!?

Where are the black stripes?? Or the killer 2 seater interior?!?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

CokerTire @ www.cokertire.com

My friend Bob in Duluth Mn has nearly a dozen AMC's ...He's known as the KenoshaKid.

That is one nice car Bob ..... one nice bloody car. I hope your going to drive it, and not put it in a cube.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bob,

Do you have plans to collect all of the 1:1 versions of the T-Jets? You have a good start.

Mike


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The real question is does it fishtail around the corners?

Beautiful car, my friend had 2 in High school, I had Camaro's we lined em up several times.

Boosted


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Painted wheels with beauty rims. It drives well but does need a bit of TLC. Wipers were being changed over to electric but not done. Has a Kenwood stereo in it. Has a Grant steering wheel. I have all the original stuff so the fun project will be to go as far back to original as a NON-Gearhead like me can. If I redo the wheels I will get redlines for it. I do like the power steering, my '66 Stang is manual. Here it is parked in it's spot in the Ford Aurora Garage. Stripes shown for Joey T


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> Painted wheels with beauty rims. It drives well but does need a bit of TLC. Wipers were being changed over to electric but not done. Has a Kenwood stereo in it. Has a Grant steering wheel. I have all the original stuff so the fun project will be to go as far back to original as a NON-Gearhead like me can. If I redo the wheels I will get redlines for it. I do like the power steering, my '66 Stang is manual. Here it is parked in it's spot in the Ford Aurora Garage. Stripes shown for Joey T


You did a Super-Job, slamming the body DOWN onto the chassis :thumbsup: can't even see the pick-up shoes :thumbsup:

(my Brother had a dark green, pre-beaten '70 I believe WAY Back in early '80's) 

as for "Cost",.. BET It went a bit more than Original "Sticker Price"
LOL!! check dash, w/ is it's NASCAR registration # ??? .... serious
(I can't remember my brother's ..)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

lot cooler than that hurse you had back in high school bob


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

In the early-mid 70's, my sister hung out with a couple of car guys. One had a Javelin. I remember when he came over, I would go out to his car and throw in his 8 track of Paul Revere and the Raiders and listen to Indian Reservation. He also had, before or after the Javelin, a Challenger. Another guy had a 67 mustang and a bronco. Another guy had a 65 or 66 mustang, I think, and one other guy had a blazer. He used to harass the guy with the bronco/mustang.


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

My dad bought a new Hornet in the 70's. I know it wasn't a Javelin or AMX but the straight six in there was a real blast. The car was silver and looked like nothing but it really surprised a lot of people when I got on the gas. Kind of a sleeper.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I remember the commercial, 0 to 60 in 6 seconds.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are wanting it to look original the bumpers should be chrome.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks, 1970AMX. I do realize that the bumpers should be chrome as the Big Bad colors (blue, lime, orange) were the only ones painted to match the body. I am trying to find the history of mine prior to the previous owner just for fun. No luck yet...... I am finding out the door window mechanism sucks in these cars. Rube Goldberg must have designed it. but..... I love the AMX....:thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> thanks, 1970AMX. I do realize that the bumpers should be chrome as the Big Bad colors (blue, lime, orange) were the only ones painted to match the body. I am trying to find the history of mine prior to the previous owner just for fun. No luck yet...... I am finding out the door window mechanism sucks in these cars. Rube Goldberg must have designed it. but..... I love the AMX....:thumbsup:


HaHa Bob, Yes, once that door glass pops out of the track its a bitch to re-seal it. At least it was back in the 70`s when I owned my three. Then you get to tackle the trunnions as your next project!


----------

